# paradigm rears



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

im looking at running the adp-190's for my rears but i have to mount the speakers on the ceiling the way the room is setup.. can u mount these on the ceiling? they would be mounted with the paradigm logo point down


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With an unconventional installation like that, the only real way you are going to know how it sounds is by trying it. With Room Correction like Audyssey, it really might be alright.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

Well here is how its laid out ... maybe i can get some ideas from u guys












the little squares on the ceiling is where i was going to put the rears


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just out of curiosity, why can you not place the rears on Stands on each side of the Couch?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

it would put the speaker right in the walkway


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

anyone else


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

The way the picture looks it seemed like that would have worked with small stands immediately to the sides of the main couch. Otherwise, there really is only the way you are describing. You could also go the route of using In Wall Speakers which are certainly an alternative provided you own the place. Perhaps a real picture and dimensions might help.


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

ask and u shall recieve dont mind the speakers hangin from the ceiling.. they came with the house lol Onkyo system from like 1998


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

mobeious, I really don't think that mounting the Paradigm speakers on the ceiling will be that bad, just so long as they are securely done. For your situation that definitely looks like the best route. Otherwise, the only other option (aside from putting them in the walkway) would be to mount them on the wall(s) behind the couch near the hallway. Not sure if that's a good possibility with the swinging door in the way of one, though...

Good luck!


----------



## mobeious (Jun 6, 2009)

ya i think my only option is to mount on the ceiling


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

i have the same speakers but my room is shoe box shape so placement isn't really an issue. with them being a dipole design, i would not place them on the ceiling. i think you would be better served with direct firing "small" speakers up there. 

otherwise i would test a couple locations in your room. try one angled in the corner near the window and one to the left of the hallway. or put them to either side of the hallway. just mount them high enough so your door does not hit one. 

i orginally had mine mounted at about 8 feet from the floor and 3 feet behind the seating area before remodelling. the fronts were only 4 feet off the floor. couldn't tell the difference. your receiver should be able to calculate delay and distance of the surrounds. what avr do you have?


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

I just did a quick mock up of placement options to consider before using the ceiling. color coded to see options. get some helping hands to help mount or hold them in place--ladder works pretty well with friend holding another. gonna take some effort but i think you will be better served with wall placement as opposed to ceiling.


----------



## sandbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Note: the friend is a powerful broadband absorber. Recommend borrowing another ladder. Tie the speakers with twine to the supports or temp screw a flat piece of ply to secure them. My Paradigm studio 20s now sport aluminum angle iron after removing them from my last house. The aluminum actually looked pretty cool. But, when I covered them in ceiling matched speaker cloth, they disappeared. Out of sight they sounded much better. Called psychoacoustics. Interesting how disappearing the speakers makes everything sound more real.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I'd put them on the back wall.


----------

